

More GPL enforcement work again.. and a very surreal but important case  - Sandman
http://laforge.gnumonks.org/weblog/2010/09/01/#20100901-gpl_enforcement

======
teilo
I understand how these things go, and the need for non-disclosure, but I would
love to know who is suing who here. I put Tomato on every router I install,
because when I do that, those routers NEVER require a restart.

I would love to know what hardware NOT to buy. Please, somebody tell me it's
not Buffalo Wireless.

------
angusgr
I've been watching Harald Welte's tweets about attending a court hearing over
this:

 _Today I learned in court that removing a module using 'rmmod' has nothing to
do with the #linux #kernel ;) lol._ [1]

but AFAIK noone yet knows the specifics...

[1] <http://twitter.com/laf0rge>

~~~
flatulent1
Even some well known companies occasionally try to walk all over the GPL.

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20014828-260.html>

------
tbrownaw
So what makes this "important" rather than "stupid"? Has it reached a court
that can set precedent, or does someone just need validation, or do they
somehow actually conceivably have a case, or ...?

~~~
kd0amg
I think the importance comes from the GPL's requirement that the device
manufacturer allow the described modifications.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
Let me get this straight:

Company A is suing company B because B modified GPLed binaries on A's
hardware. Yet you hide them. Last I checked, court actions like suing are
public, yet hindered by an easy court search.

And frankly, why does this matter? If it was an important case, we'd be
hearing it on CNet, slashdot, digg, reddit, MSN... You name it. Just seems
like a rather stuffy case of boring, but expensive, corporate law.

~~~
jon_dahl
_If it was an important case, we'd be hearing it on CNet, slashdot, digg,
reddit, MSN..._

Hmm, I don't think that's true at all. Since when has the tech press taken an
interest in open source legalities?

~~~
Devilboy
Are you kidding? These things are on slashdot and reddit and even Cnet all the
time!

